# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  prediksi nya donk

## mikaelsebastian

Salam damai sodara semua.

Mohon prediksi kedepan kira2 akan jadi seperti apa kin matsuba ini...



size 14 cm
Ktp f1

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Bagus Om,akhir2 ini liat ikan lokal se makin bagus ya.mantep breeder lokal


Ya om lokal asal indukannya jelas lebih menjanjikan untuk menjadi lebih bagus.

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ivanau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagasichsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

sepertinya kurang ok

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Pose ke 2

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sinukarta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Specialis kin matsuba.


Om slamet mau dipilihin lagi hehehehe...

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumedangkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

> buset 4 bulan 24 cm


Utk ikan size dibawah 45cm 1 bln 8cm pun jgn heran om..
Byk kok..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

cantikkkkk

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

cakep om...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Wah berat harga nih om david..


Ikan lokal harus istimewa bro harganya jangam mau kalah sama jepang

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DhimarS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wismakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Matsuba-nya rapiiiiihhhh, kepala cling. Male ya?


iya om male tulen ....




> Muantap om.  Sisik kiri tengah samping copot atau efek photo?


sisik copot om nga tau nyenggol apaan wkwkwkwk...




> Bagus Om...pertumbuhannya juga dahsyat...


tq om pertumbuhannya udah mulai melambat om. Body juga agak turun dikit ketimbang pas di 50 cm. Moga2 bisa tembus 70 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eryno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

